# Greetings from NC



## garner-beek (Dec 21, 2014)

My desire to have bees started this past summer. I've taken a 6 week bee class plus several online course's from N C State bees program. I've read around 10 to 15 books about bees and I've been lurking around on this forum reading the material.

I have ordered 2 nucs and put together 2 10 frame double deep hives complete with top feeder waiting on the bees.

I'm looking forward to being a part of this knowledgeable forum.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## SDiver40 (Apr 14, 2013)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

You are a part! If we can't confuse you no one can! First rule of beekeeping: know your current miteload and have a viable treatment plan. Hoping they won't die works for 16 to 18 months then mysteriously all your bees are gone and the equipment is being robbed out. That time span is what a clean nuc or package takes to develope a fatal level of parasitation from a couple mites brought in by drones bumming a meal as they pass by. It is time to become complacent and thinking it won't happen to you! There are other rules but ignore this one and your bees will die every time! 

Welcome and I envy you the rush of excitement and occasional terror experienced by every new beek. I still get both and that is why I have had a beehive or wanted one for more than fifty years. Every time you pop the lid it will be like Forest Gumps box of chocolates or Christmas!


----------



## papabear (Mar 5, 2014)

welcome N C has a great state beekeepers association !


----------



## virginiawolf (Feb 18, 2011)

It sounds like you are ready. Congratulations!!! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## dleemc1 (Dec 31, 2012)

welcome glad to have you


----------



## canoemaker (Feb 19, 2011)

Welcome aboard and best of luck.


----------



## Michael B (Feb 6, 2010)

Welcome! Hope you enjoy your new hives!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource!


----------



## dsegrest (May 15, 2014)

I hope to see you in February at the state meeting in Monroe.

It might be good to start with single deeps until the weather warms up later in the year. Your bees will probably arrive in March and we will still have some cold days and nights coming. The bees will have a lot of room in the single deep. When the pollen starts coming in they will fill it fast and you can add the other deep.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 2, 2005)

I think the first rule to becoming a successful beekeeper is, "Do not try to do what 25 different beekeepers tell you to do". You will probably end up with at least 20 different ways to keep bees.


----------



## busybeeapiaries (Apr 9, 2014)

Alway good to see a new beekeeper starting out.


----------

